# XEN - Xenolith Resources



## yogi-in-oz (18 January 2006)

Warning ..... astrostuff ahead and XEN is a 
very thinly traded stock ..... 

Hi folks,

XEN ..... two major cycles and a minor cycle
may well bring some news from this minnow,
over the next few days ..... just as the share 
price makes a Fibo retracement on the chart ..... yes???

20-23012006 ..... 3 time cycles = news and CIT ???

29-30022006 ..... positive financial news???

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 May 2006)

*Re: XEN - Xenolith Gold*



Hi folks,

XEN ..... thinly traded stock, but has come 
alive this past week ..... 

Depth showing only 5 sellers, between 10 and 20 cents
and buy-side has fill in considerably.

Expecting good news next week:

     17052006 ..... positive spotlight on XEN

     18052006 ..... positive news expected here.

One to watch closely .....

happy days

  yogi


----------



## moses (16 May 2006)

*Re: XEN - Xenolith Gold*

Well spotted Yogi. Rose 20% yesterday when everything crashed. Why did you pick it, and what will it do in a rebound?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 May 2006)

*Re: XEN - Xenolith Gold*



Hi Moses,

Welcome aboard.

XEN is another one in our posted watchlist, that has
broken out  (CNN also posted at the same time) ... 

 ..... XEN news/moves expected 16052006 & 18052006.

As always, our picks are based on Gann's astroanalysis
of individual stocks.

Will be alert for resistance, around 15 - 20 and 25 cents,
but be warned that this is a VERY THINLY traded stock.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## happytown (26 May 2009)

*Re: XEN - Xenolith Resources Ltd - previously Xenolith Gold*

xenolith has released an ann this morning stating that its canadian hinton coal project's *initial coal resource estimate is expected to be completed by early june* (based on esso data from the 80s), followed by a scoping study to be completed by years end, thence a feasability study



> ...
> 
> potential for low strip ratio, low cost, open pit thermal coal operation
> 
> ...



3 kms from railway, grid power available on boundary, within a 50km radius of canada's major thermal coal exporting mines

[addendum - sp rose significantly last week on huge volume]

cheers


----------



## happytown (3 June 2009)

*Re: XEN - Xenolith Resources Ltd - previously Xenolith Gold*

... and ann out regarding the initial coal resource at hinton



> ...
> 
> Potentially open pittable Coal Resource of 339.2Mt defined at Hinton East
> 
> ...



a scoping study is expected to commence shortly and be completed by the end of the year

sp currently up approx 30%, on above average volume

cheers


----------



## Lucky_Country (12 August 2009)

Looks like XEN is definately on the radar of many an investor.

Good volume closed on its highs and I think this is just the start.

This company has top class management and a very strategic coal project with a JORC resource.

Close to infrastructure, low cost production, top quality product and easy delivery to Asian market.

Looks like ano brainer to me.


----------



## kenny (22 September 2009)

Looks like the rotation out of gold into becoming a coal player is working out for XEN. They hold tenements in Canada and will be renaming to Coalspur soon to reflect the area concerned. The property itself is called Hinton East and was previously looked by Esso.

JORC reserves should be due in the next 3-4 weeks which probably explains the recently growing interest.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------

